# Newbie shrimp keeper looking for advice!



## jackeroonie (Dec 15, 2011)

So I was recently reef sitting for my cousins salt water aquarium for a month, and since then I've been thinking about setting up an aquarium of my own. Looked into the shrimp thing, and I decided to purchase a fluval ebi on sale during boxing week.

Still haven't set up my tank yet, but I've been doing a lot of lurking on the forums. I think I'm going to start with some red cherries, and for plants I've decided to stick just moss (java, flame or christmas - make a few carpets) to keep it simple, as well as a couple pieces of driftwood that I'm thinking of adding some moss to to create a tree like effect. Going to keep it planted for a few months before adding the shrimp. Planning on just sticking with everything that the kit came with. 

Just a few questions...

1. I've read that the shrimp get sucked into the the fluval filter? Is it okay if I just put some pantyhose where the intake is?

2. It is okay to just stick with everything that came with the kit? 

3. Tap water is okay as well?

4. I need a heater as well correct?

Sorry, I feel like a total newb! That's all the questions I have for now but I'm sure there are many more to come.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

jackeroonie said:


> 1. I've read that the shrimp get sucked into the the fluval filter? Is it okay if I just put some pantyhose where the intake is?
> 
> 2. It is okay to just stick with everything that came with the kit?
> 
> ...


1. Yeah, definitely cover up any holes the shrimps can get through. I've heard others having trouble with that too.

2. I'm one to say that cherries don't work the best in more acidic water. They don't die, but they also don't thrive at least in my experience, especially if they're used to tap water which is more alkaline in tap water.

3. Tap water is fine.

4. If your house remains around 20-21 C then no, you don't need a heater. None of my shrimp tanks are heated.

Cherries are great hardy creatures, be happy that they're not the headache that the fancier shrimp sometimes are.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There this product: http://www.aqmagic.com/filtration/rhinox-filter-13mm-p-312.html
that is specifically for shrimp keeping. These filter intake net goes for less than $5 CAD in HK when I was there in Nov. Wish I bought a bunch of these things.
The rest of the questions are answered.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jackeroonie (Dec 15, 2011)

So should I add a water conditioner of some sort to lower the PH? Or I've read that the fluval substrate that came with the kit is able to do so...

Thanks for all the info so far guys! Can't wait to set up my tank.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> There this product: http://www.aqmagic.com/filtration/rhinox-filter-13mm-p-312.html
> that is specifically for shrimp keeping. These filter intake net goes for less than $5 CAD in HK when I was there in Nov. Wish I bought a bunch of these things.
> The rest of the questions are answered.


Those are available at AI, but I have doubts whether a metallic net is safe for the aquarium...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

jackeroonie said:


> So should I add a water conditioner of some sort to lower the PH? Or I've read that the fluval substrate that came with the kit is able to do so...
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far guys! Can't wait to set up my tank.


No, cherries don't need low pH and actually prefer more neutral pH.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Your going to need a water conditioner like Prime to take the Chlorine out of the tap water if thats the water source you are using.
I use prime when I do water changes and my shrimps are okay


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> Those are available at AI, but I have doubts whether a metallic net is safe for the aquarium...


Yeah, I know what you mean. That's the same reason that was holding me back from mass buying them. But I should have bought just one to try out. From looking at it, it looks like the same type of net used in stainless steel strainers for kichen utensils. I just might give it a try. I wonder how much does it cost at AI?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. That's the same reason that was holding me back from mass buying them. But I should have bought just one to try out. From looking at it, it looks like the same type of net used in stainless steel strainers for kichen utensils. I just might give it a try. I wonder how much does it cost at AI?


IIRC, 10$

They are using it in their own tanks, though I can't say I really like the look.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Im no pro but what works for me is....

-ADA aqua soil (let it leech for afew weeks)
-live plants
-air stone
-lots of moss
-rocks for them to hide (with good hiding spots)

-never water change more than 10% at a time or u will get deaths


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

solarz said:


> Those are available at AI, but I have doubts whether a metallic net is safe for the aquarium...


 I`m curious why you would have doubts of the metallic net made from stainless steel, i have seen the moss walls made from the same material in tanks for years.
Regards


----------



## jackeroonie (Dec 15, 2011)

So I've been running my fluval Ebi for about a week now...

The internal fluval nano filter seems to have a rattle. I'm not sure if the filter is suppose to be completely quiet. I've tried to clean out the impeller, but the filter still continues to rattle. The rattling gets worse when the flow is set to low on the spray bar.

Anyone have any ideas on a fix? or should I take it back to the shop and get a replacement?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's a new filter and a recent purchase, I would bring it back for exchange. It sounds like an impeller problem.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

In regards to cherries I think you'll do just fine. Just use lots of moss and don't overfeed.

In terms of the intake, you could try buying a block of black foam (AI sells them). Depending on how handy you are, you could try to cut it to a shape you like (rounded like the fluval edge intake or square). I cut mine square. Then using an exacto knife I cut an 'X' about the same diameter as my intake tubing. Gently force it on and the foam should tear a bit but stay put.

Check out this thread for ideas on planting and set up


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

hornell said:


> In terms of the intake, you could try buying a block of black foam (AI sells them). Depending on how handy you are, you could try to cut it to a shape you like (rounded like the fluval edge intake or square). I cut mine square. Then using an exacto knife I cut an 'X' about the same diameter as my intake tubing. Gently force it on and the foam should tear a bit but stay put.
> 
> []


 This is another alternative , works well on Aqua clear filters, cheapest place in store i have seen is petsmart.

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A1387-Fluval-Pre-Filter-Sponge/dp/B002LL32RY
Regards


----------

